# Good Luck Bruce Montague



## Lisa (Oct 5, 2004)

Bruce Montague is taking Bill C-68 to the Supreme Court of Canada.

He is a hunter and gunsmith from Northern Ontario who opposes the Liberal Bill C-68.

Any thoughts?

www.brucemontague.ca/


----------



## Gary Crawford (Oct 5, 2004)

if I was in Canada,I'd definatly support him!


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 6, 2004)

While I feel that it's a lost cause (once a right is taken away it's almost impossible to regain it) I definately wish him luck.


> The goal of the firearms act is to gradually create a gun-free society. We either fight the gun law now, or one-by-one firearm owners will be hunted down by its complexity and harsh penalties.


 Precisely!  And people in America wonder why we (gun owners) get "bent out of shape" over things like the AWB, waiting periods, etc.


edit: cuz I kan't spel wurth a darn


----------

